# Which can I put on my own domain



## kuzer (Jun 17, 2007)

I would use cubecart or something but feel it will be a load of hassle selling as i dont have any way to design the shirts and find it much easier using something like spreadshirt

is there anyway to have their technologies on my own domain where they handle everything and I just design?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Sure, you could put the product pictures on your own domain and then link them to the spreadshirt store where the customer can pay.

Take a look at some of the spreadshirt spotlight stores. Many of them have their own domain and are very customized.


----------

